# How to upload ped?



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Hey guys I was wondering if someone can point me to the right direction where I can upload my pups pedigree for free. I want to trace back as far as I can and record the results. Thanks in advance!


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

I will do it for you if you give me a few dogs in the pedigree, I can see if they are on peds online and make you one like I did Shana, that way you can trace the dogs of the past.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Here is the ped thank you so much =)


----------

